# General beekeeping > Bee health >  The Swindon Bees

## Jimbo

Just watched an interesting item on BBC Springwatch about the Swindon hygenic bees

----------


## Neils

Oops, forgot to watch that, will try and catch it on the iplayer later but did meet the venerable Mr Hoskins earlier this year.

----------

